# New to Ironmag



## ksundry77 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi all, new to this forum, just wanted to introduce myself.  33 years old, former college football player, big into the fitness/bodybuilding world, always looking to learn and share info.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ksundry77* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

ksundry77 said:


> Hi all, new to this forum, just wanted to introduce myself. 33 years old, former college football player, big into the fitness/bodybuilding world, always looking to learn and share info.


 

What college, what position, and how much playing time?


----------



## vortex (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 20, 2011)

whats up and welcome to the forum


----------



## sudoe (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi there.


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------

